# Good portable grill..?



## 3DPiper (May 1, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good portable grill for RVing?

Maybe something like this:  

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=9941-768&categoryid=2036&brand=

?



We do have a Coleman 2-Burner Stove now, but not a specific grill/griddle..

I guess we could just get a reversable grill/griddle like this:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nordic-Ware-2-Burner-Griddle/11959102

?

How does everyone else grill while RVing?

Thanks!

-Matthew


----------



## Clay L (May 2, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

We used a $20 Sunbeam we got from Walmart for years. 

When it died I found it was not made any longer.
On the advice of a friend we got a Weber Baby Q. All metal except for the temp knob and has a cast iron grill.
We are very happy with it. I suspect it will last longer than I will. It heats very evenly.

It's larger than the old one, so to store it where we want we do have to pull two small linch pins and take the top off when we move.


----------



## akjimny (May 2, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

I looked at the Coleman site - it doesn't give the size specifications for the grill when it's folded up.  So I guess it just matters on how much storage space you have for the grill and the propane tank to run it.
The Walmart griddle/grill would be fine if you don't mind cooking in your coach.
JMO if I want to grill something, I'll pick up one of the disposable charcoal grills and toss it when I'm done......or hot dogs on a stick over the campfire.


----------



## vanole (May 2, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

3DPiper,

akjimmy I think has summed it up best "So I guess it just matters on how much storage space..."  Another point to ponder is what is the main thing you will be cooking.  If standard fare is burgers/dogs and steaks you have a boat load of grills to choose from.  If it is somethhing you want to slow cook on and want more of an oven affect look at the Holland Companion.

With all that said here is one that does it all take a look at the campchef line.  It can grill has griddle options for eggs etc.  They are a bit expensive but built or war.  COSTCO & SAMS has them every now and then.  Well worth the money.

I have a Woodflame Delecto (Canadian Wood Burning Grill) that I lug around.  Not the best made grill out their but it is pretty darn good.  I have heard and read many good things about the Weber Q series.  I do not have one but have multiple Weber grills at home 3 Kettles and 1 Gasser and love them.  Service is second to none.

Forgot the link  http://www.campchef.com/

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## 3DPiper (May 2, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

Thanks for the advice guys..

We have an older Class-C and three kids.. Sometimes others tag along.. We're mostly looking for the standard hamburger/hotdog grill and maybe some breakfast griddle stuff..

We have some free storage, mainly on the top roof rack.. I guess I'd have to get some type of cargo/weatherproof container up there to put it in.. I also have a large rear bumper I've been thinking of rigging some large container onto for more storage..

Those CampChef grills look awesome! But may be out of our price range..

The weber Q does look nice.. In our price range and easily storable.. We like gas so we can heat, eat, and go (with kids you are always on the go).. We've tried the charcoal route, and it just doesn't work for us..

Thanks!

-Matthew


----------



## vanole (May 2, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

3Dpiper,

Closest I could see in difference in prices was about $69 online.  Walmart online has the 3 Burner campchef for 222 and change about a hundred less than from Campchef themselves (I've seen it as low as $189 in the past).  In our local paper I see the Weber Q200 for $169.  You won't/can't go wrong with either.  If you go with the Weber and have 3 kids go with the 200 model (get more grill space).

V/R
Jeff


----------



## LEN (May 2, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

Yikes!!! Either the Coleman or the Weber up on top would be a job. With the storage space you say you have I think just one of the gas 19.95 little grills would do or possibly one like it a little more expensive  like in stainless, would make it possible to put on top. I have one step up Coleman than you show and love the grill but I put it in a basement bay and that's as far up as it's going.

LEN


----------



## rjf7g (May 2, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

We got a Coleman Road Trip XL from the kids for Christmas.  It would be fine for a few burgers but there's not much clearance between the grill and the lid.  We bought an adapter hose that allows use to use the regular 16# tanks with it.  It fits between the wall and the queen bed in the rear of our class C.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 3, 2010)

RE: Good portable grill..?





> 3DPiper - 5/1/2010  6:57 PM  Can anyone recommend a good portable grill for RVing?  Maybe something like this:    http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=9941-768&categoryid=2036&brand=  ?    We do have a Coleman 2-Burner Stove now, but not a specific grill/griddle..  I guess we could just get a reversable grill/griddle like this:  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nordic-Ware-2-Burner-Griddle/11959102  ?  How does everyone else grill while RVing?  Thanks!  -Matthew



We have the RoadTrip Grill from Coleman and love it! It is easy to transport and move around on any size patio you get at your campsite and easy to clean. You can also purchase griddles for it and cook up some bacon and eggs on it! Would highly recommend it.


----------



## hairscrambler (Jul 19, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

Ditto on the Coleman mentioned in the first post. I'm into my 3rd season and its great. I have the three grills that are available for it. One flat grill for pancakes etc, a steak/burger tyype grate, and a round metal great for pots and pans. Great unit and still as good as new.


----------



## 63belv (Jul 20, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

We bought a Master Forge at Lowes for $75 all stainless for home & our HR another $17 for a hose to connect to 20lb tank, loving it. Taking it with me Bighorn Canyon while camp hosting next month.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Re: Good portable grill..?

I also have the Coleman, actually I have 2 Coleman, electric and propane one. I also carry a 14'' round charcoal grill. This way I am cover on what ever she decide she wants me to cook. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

